# one more WorldMark question



## tracey.a (Sep 23, 2006)

I haven't seen anyone mention this so I was wondering if WorldMark owners ever get AC's? Either through II or RCI.


----------



## roadsister (Sep 23, 2006)

The simple answer, no.
Some time back II had a special that for every week booked you would get an AC week....it was a good deal but haven't seen it since.


----------

